# How to handle?



## blacksmith83 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi guys, 
Recently i started seeing a girl and in conversation she asked me to tell her something about me that not many other people know.  So i told her I'm petitioning to become a mason, she wasn't sure what that meant. So i tried to explain the best i could of what it is to be a mason, later that day i received a  text from her asking if i worship satan lol. Seems she thought to research it but ended up on a few anti-masonic sites lol. Can anyone let me know of some credible links to send her so she doesnt gettge wrong ideas of masonry.
Much thanks,
Lee


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## DJGurkins (Sep 30, 2013)

This is a pretty good site
http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/
Also you can point her to this Forum. The members here would be happy to answer some of her questions I am sure.


----------



## blacksmith83 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok thank you very much!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hah, you could get this book for her to read: http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/masonic-wife.html
Then again, the silly anti-religion internet stuff probably might scare her less than the 'W' word on the cover of that book. 

She should know though that the internet LOVES its conspiracy theories and like you said she probably found those first as they're way more vocal. Who would know masonry better: a non-member who sits at the computer all day compiling UFO theories in their tin hats or actual members sitting in front of the computer discussing masonic topics. lol


----------



## blacksmith83 (Sep 30, 2013)

Haha well i dont think id give her that book lol, just started seeing her and dont think id do well to give her two wrong ideas lol


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 30, 2013)

If she's crazy enough to heed such claims, thank God you found out early.


----------



## blacksmith83 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dont think crazy is the case, just misinformed


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 30, 2013)

Take her to a Lodge dinner, let her meet the men you've met. Make her a part of your process.


----------



## hallodge (Dec 30, 2013)

Run don't walk Rw Hal usa


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 30, 2013)

Is she still around and has she come around?  To me it would be necessary for her to come around for her to still be around.


----------



## Browncoat (Dec 31, 2013)

Should've told her you were scouting for sacrificial virgins, and invited her to a meeting. Good ice breaker, there.



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Dec 31, 2013)

_"Excuse me. Do you think these bar napkins smell like chloroform? I'm kidding. Fred Searing. Can I buy you a drink?"_  :lol:


----------

